# There's a fat, pink thing hanging from my fish



## RedRibbon (Dec 26, 2015)

Earlier this morning, I went to feed Ribbon and noticed something weird hanging near his ventral fins. It was short, fat, and pink, and had a row of identical round bumps, sort of like peas in a pod.
Ribbon was acting perfectly normal- he greeted me with vigorous wiggles and gobbled up the pellet I gave him. His coloration was normal, and he seemed happier than usual.
I initially thought it might be external parasites, but I couldn't find anything that matched what I saw. I was really freaking out by now, but I had to go clean the house and couldn't get back to him for several hours.
The next time I looked at the tank, the thing was gone. Does anyone know what it might have been?


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

Please fill out the form and post pictures ASAP..


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Please fill out this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give you the most accurate advice possible. Without the information and photos the best we can do is guess.

Even if you're already answered many of the questions in text form you we ask you fill out the form so we will have a quick source of information.

And if you are answering a call for help please request this form be filled out. If you need more information ask in text; do not make any alterations to this form. If you have suggestions contact a Moderator.




Housing:
How many gallons is your tank?
Does it have a filter?
Does it have a heater?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind?

Food:
What food brand do you use?
Do you feed flakes or pellets?
Freeze-dried?
How often do you feed your Betta? How much?

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change?
What percentage of water did you change?
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water?
What additives do you use?

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms?
How has your Betta’s appearance changed?
How has your Betta’s behavior changed?
Is your Betta still eating?
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how?
Does your Betta have any history of being ill?
How long have you owned your Betta? Was he or she a rescue?

PLEASE PROVIDE CLEAR PHOTOS

NOTE: EMBED YOUR PHOTOS INSTEAD OF LINKING. Click on "Go Advanced" and then on the paper clip in the toolbar.


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Do you think it was just poop? It sounds like poop to me. 

Did it look like this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEAeA8h79z8


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I could not find a picture of a betta with this condition normally I can but post of picture of your betta but what I want to know does your betta's pink stuff look like this?
http://s879.photobucket.com/user/matthewperyman/media/100_2238.jpg.html

If so don't feed him tommorow he has a protruding intestine the condition is known as a prolapse. Feeding will worsen it. It likely be fix though. Please do fill out the form and post a picture but I wanted to post now in case that is the problem because I don't want for it get worse. He will need to be fasted and I will post more instructions.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

We cant ascertain anything without an actual picture.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Quite true but as I said if the OP gets up tomorrow and can see his or her fish has a similar looking condition as the picture posted then it certainly won't hurt the fish to not eat. I will speak up if there is a possibility something as simple as not feeding could improve the welfare of the fish vs the alternative until more information is obtained. I would hope that someone would do the same for me and my fish if I posted without enough information.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

Good Thinking JadaBlu


----------



## RedRibbon (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes, it looked exactly like a prolapsed intestine. It already disappeared, so I can't post a picture.
How long should it be before I feed him again? There doesn't seem to be a problem anymore- Ribbon's doing just fine. He's not swollen or anything, his color is as vibrant as ever, his fins are relaxed, and he's still active.
I let my brother feed him the past few days, and I suppose our definitions of "a pinch" are quite different.


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

Sometimes they can suck up a prolapse sometimes they can't. To help prevent it reoccurring try a different food and use flakes only sparingly. Frozen Brine shrimp with garlic has proved to be the best for digestive upset in fish in my experience.
You may want to give it a try.


----------

